# Obsessing over breeders!



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Other than the usual 4 clearances, PRA optigen testing is a must do. Too bad you want a fieldy dog as I could give you many names in VT who either have conformation dogs or multipurpose...


----------



## Hallowell12 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jackie Gaines has some gorgeous dogs with a LOT of spunk. A bit too much for my taste..but maybe this is what you are looking for?
Gaines Farm Guilford Vt


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

drloripalooza said:


> I am looking for a red, fieldy type -- a dynamic, drivey, naughty boy! I am looking forward to agility or OB and also AKC Hunt test. But mostly I want a dog who will enjoy the great outdoors with me. And a long-lived Golden -- my first 2 Goldens lived to 13.


Sunfire! Sunfire! Sunfire!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh yes, spunk is what I want!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a fun thread! Welcome!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

drloripalooza said:


> Oh yes, spunk is what I want!


Sunfire!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Topbrass

Topflight

Ambertrail

Firemark

Sungold

Adirondack


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree about Sunfire, and there are two good breeders of red naughty beauties who draw on those lines as well - Windrush in NY and Sand Dancer in Maine.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would add Gaylans (multipurpose) in NY to the list.
If you want to travel, High Times (website is under Miners Kennel) (Illinois), Highroller (Indiana), Tanbark (Wisconsin) and Wynwood (Michigan) are excellent.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is this along the lines of what you're looking for in a dog? (using the terms you did - dynamic, drivey, NAUGHTY, spunky )

BTW don't judge the dog by his performance, it was only his third time ever doing a figure 8. Just giving you an idea of what he's like in general


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I have nothing to add to this thread, other than Jodie, I love the way you and Flip work together. He just loves you, and loves doing what you do with him. It is so evident in that video. All dogs deserve a relationship like that with their owner.

OP - I hope you find the dog you are looking for. The people here have so much knowledge, I am sure that if you follow their advice you will find exactly what you want. We have a naughty dog, but he has a conformance background. He drives us crazy at times, but I love that he is naughty. He really makes us laugh. Good luck with your search. Welcome!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I have met two Gaylan's dogs and they are both fantastic! My trainer owns them both. Wonderful dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phillyfisher said:


> I have nothing to add to this thread, other than Jodie, I love the way you and Flip work together. He just loves you, and loves doing what you do with him. It is so evident in that video. All dogs deserve a relationship like that with their owner


aw, that might be the nicest thing anyone's ever said! Thanks!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Laney was from a Gaylan's line dam. Energy to boot and a lot of fun to train. However, she was neither red nor tall... But she had red litter mates.


----------



## kimmysq (Jan 5, 2012)

PRA optigen testing

Is this a test for Field dogs or all Golden's?
I am in the process of getting a puppy, and haven't heard of this.
Thanks!
kimmysq


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Technically all Goldens should be tested, but there are certain field ones that had issues... You can search it on goggle, because those breeders have been very forthcoming.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

*Loisiana, wonderful dog! 

I will check back through the kennels I am looking at to make sure of the PRA optigen test.

Gaylan's of course, looks fantastic, but they rarely sell to non-performance homes -- I am new to having a performance dog -- and their dogs are actually a little light for my taste. I prefer the historical look of the reds, less block-headed, more gracile, etc. 
*


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry for the boldface -- don't know how that happened!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Sugarwoods Retrievers


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Topbrass
Ambertrail
Sunfire
Tanbark
Shurfire
Sunfire
Roselake
Fireside
Wynwood
Skyriver
Emberain
Coppertop

are among the breeders I have been looking at.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

ooops, I left out Andirondac!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Coppertop is down to one girl and she is sired by a conformation dog so it doesn't sound like that is the direction you'd want to go.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, I got so caught up in looking at pedigrees that I forgot the old date on the web site! *blush*


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Jodie, all I can say is WOW. You can tell that Flip is a 1 in a million and you two as a pair were ment to be. Fantastic to watch your video and the bond you two have. Amazing dog, amazing job you have done.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys are so sweet! I didn't mean to detract from the thread in any way, just wanted to give an idea of the spunkiness produced by Sunfire.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

kimmysq said:


> PRA optigen testing
> 
> Is this a test for Field dogs or all Golden's?
> I am in the process of getting a puppy, and haven't heard of this.
> ...


There are two PRA tests. PRA1 has been found mainly in European/UK lines, so dogs derived from those lines should be tested for it. The other form is _prcd_-PRA--it was first identified in field lines but I recently know of someone who had a dog test carrier from American show lines. So show folks need to be testing for it too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I vote for Sunfire too...(Not sure why..JK) .. you have a wonderful list there but just remember if you want spunk you also have to find these guys a job and very early or they will find something to do on their own (which usually ends bad..lol). Best of luck with your search!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh yes, spunk can turn to naughtiness in the blink of an eye. I still have an old unstuffed chair to prove it!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

How do you all feel about the use of popular sires? I have been reading pedigrees and certain names keep popping up.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Another question I meant to ask was about COIs. How important do you think a low COI is? 

And how do you calculate them? It looks to be quite complicated!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

COI's can vary depending on how far out you go...k9data does them on entered dogs in the database and on future breedings.... If you go really far out in some pedigrees, the further out you go, the closer the breeding. The relevance of COI's is that if a dog is highly represented, in theory it has more contribution... So you would want to look at that dog's clearances and health....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The theory about doing some line breeding or even in breeding is to get uniformity of type.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Chiming in 

I have a Sunfire girlie; spunky, spirited, intelligent, cute - to the nth degree  . She is just starting her obedience, rally and agility career (RN so far).

I have a Windrush boy - clever, endearing, tireless, handsome and so eager to please you could probably count the number of times my voice has been raised on 1 hand (agility, obedience, rally & field -NAP, CDX RA, 2 JH legs and counting).


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Both those breeders are on my list now; it's getting longer instead of shorter! :-O


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

One question I have is who would sell a dynamic, spunky dog to a newbie like me. I have no problem handling assertive, drivey dogs -- my last one but once -- but due to med school and residency, etc., I never really worked him, just enjoyed him. My current dogs have physical problems (cruciate, mild DA, liver shunt) which have taken up much of my time with them. So I'm a newbie to the world of performance sports and hunting.
A close friend wants to hunt my dog as his Lab is getting too old for duck and goose up here. I would also like to explore OB, agility (depending on what the dog takes to), and my bf wants to try dock diving.
A friend is going for the AKC Hunt test with her next Standard Poodle (!) so I may try that too. )
But I don't have any titles to back me up, just long experience with my favorite breed. I am afraid if I am sold a "pet" Golden that it won't be spunky enough for my tastes.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think breeders would take all of that into consideration when assessing you as a future owner. I think Sunrise mentioned some excellent breeders for what you are looking for. I also had a Gaylans line bitch with tons of drive and energy. I used to call her my blonde border collie.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunfire and Windrush are certainly on my top list of breeders to check out. It is slowly getting narrowed down. By the time I reach 10, I'll start emailing, I think.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Lori,

I haven't been on in a little while and just saw your message. So check your PM's for a longwinded recommendation for Adirondac Goldens.


----------

